# I picked up a project...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I did some trading.. and ended up with a couple IH Scouts. I have one to the house so far. From what I can tell it's a 1963 Scout 80. The other one is a bit newer but I won't know what year it is until I get it home later this week.

With recent happenings lately I won't be doing anything with them for quite a while. The wife thinks I should sell them. I think I should keep them 

Here's a link to the flickr set of pictures:

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjzcsLB6

When I get the other one I'll post more pictures.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you spend some money on it could be a great machine for you. Good luck!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, you say your wife let you brings these old girls home...with a wife like that I'd probably own about 400 guns. Seriously though, I owned three IH Scouts in my day, a red 1965, a blue 1970 (Scout II) and a two tone green 1981 (Scout II). Never did feel like they owned me a thing when I sold them. Great old vehicles. Those old scouts where really good mountain machines. The 1965 I owned had the 4 popper, when you see it you'll notice that it is just literally half of a 304 International V-8. Or was it 307...ah, so long ago.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

It's half of a 304... I had a blue 65 back in 98 for the summer... wanted one again ever since. I got these two on a trade... I just got the above one off the trailer last night. Now I gotta get the time to get the other one from the guy's place. It's been a long week... Just got a copy of the bill from the hospital visit my wife had after the dog attack.. I just may have to sell these to pay my portion of the bills.. Unfortunately..


----------

